# CAJUN INJECTOR vs. MASTERBUILT 30"



## jmr57 (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I am new here and to electric smokers. I want to get digital because I am tired of tending my Weber grill & Smokenator combo, although it does produce good results, a lot of tending. I want to basically set it and forget it. I don’t mind adding wood much, but I don’t want to chase temperatures any more. I only smoke for two people in the household, so one rack of ribs and one chicken, so I don’t need very big. Is one of these better than the other?  The Bradley is way too expensive for me. Thanks guys.


----------



## bob bramlett (Nov 20, 2012)

i am kind of in the same boat... looking for an electric "set it & forget it" - i am leaning toward the MES 40 ( $299 @ Sams) because of the 1200w - even though it wont crisp up chicken - i have been told that all other meats are great! i have heard the 1200w recovers much more quickly.   

i have also heard on here that the cajun injector model is very similar to or even a masterbuilt body.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 20, 2012)

I just took a look at the Cajun Injector on the Bruce Foods website - $149. certainly isn't bad. It looks very similar to the Masterbuilt, but I couldn't find the size element it has. 

I have an MES 40 I bought at Sam's 2 years ago and when paired with the AMNPS, you can't go wrong for cold smoking or even those long smokes when you don't want to keep feeding wood chips every 30-45 minutes. I'm the AMNPS would work just as well with the Cajun Injector. 

There's only 2 of us that I smoke for and I like the ease of set it and basically forget it when using the MES. Masterbuilt has some pretty good customer service too.

Good luck with whichever one you decide on.


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 20, 2012)

Go with the MES40. I love mine and you can do just a couple pieces of chicken upto a full packer brisket with no problem what so ever. Just make sure you buy the AMNPS to go with it.Just click on the a-maze-n-smoker link on the right side of the page.Everyone i know that has one is extremely happy with the performance and it lets you cold smoke in your smoker.


----------



## jmr57 (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks for the replies, I really appreciate the input. The MES 40" is just a little more than I need to spend for the amount of smoking I do. If this Gander Mnt thing works out, I can get the 30" for $85.50 out the door, if that is a good deal or not, I really don't know. THanks again


----------



## deltadude (Nov 20, 2012)

jmr57 said:


> thanks for the replies, I really appreciate the input. The MES 40" is just a little more than I need to spend for the amount of smoking I do. If this Gander Mnt thing works out, I can get the 30" for $85.50 out the door, if that is a good deal or not, I really don't know. THanks again


Not sure which deal you are talking about, I see the MES 30 for $129  that is a great deal, buying any other electric smoker brand in this price range is a waste of money.


----------



## jmr57 (Nov 20, 2012)

i have a $50 Gander gift card I need to use, so if I can get the 129 price and apply the $50, I get out pretty cheap.....just hope the 800 wat element can hold 225 degree temp


----------



## new2smoken (Dec 27, 2012)

Which one did you end up getting?  How do you like it?  I got the Cajun Injector for Christmas, but haven't opened the box yet.  I'm thinking about returning the CI and getting the MES30 depending on the feedback.


----------



## jmr57 (Dec 28, 2012)

I ended up with the MES 30", I guess its the old style with no window and vent on top, I also got an AMAZEN smoke generator for it........I never used the Cajun or any other electric for that matter.   I still having some learning curve issues moving from a charcoal smoker. So I am really not much help on advice.


----------



## mcockrell (Dec 28, 2012)

i dont think its the old style, i think its just a different style. but im not 100% sure about that. i did some research here and other forums and the consensus was that if you get an mes30, get that model.

i have that same model MES 30 and i couldnt be happier with it. i live in the south and it doesnt get crazy cold here but ive done smokes in 40* temps with the wind blowing and i havent had any problems getting it up to 265 or so. i cant speak for the cajun injector but this is my first smoker and its been great. i got it the week of thanksgiving and ive already done ABTs twice, on thanksgiving i did a precooked ham and a full size fresh turkey at the same time (both turned out remarkable), and for christmas i did two racks of ribs and a pork butt all at the same time and they all turned out perfect. i couldnt be happier with the MES.

the only issue with the MES30 is that a whole rack of ribs wont fit in it. what i did was buy two racks. trimmed about 3 ribs off each one. shoved the two cut pieces together and it was almost the size of the other two.

this weekend im planning on doing a fatty (pizza style im thinking) and two chickens!

MC


----------



## zyx345 (Dec 28, 2012)

Curious as well how the Cajun Injector compares to the Masterbuilt 30.  I originally ordered the Masterbuilt 30 through Gander Mountain which was then back-ordered, and finally they informed me that they are no longer carrying this model from the manufacturer and offered to sell me the Cajun Injector for the same price. I'm on the fence with the Cajun Injector due to reviews so far.


----------



## new2smoken (Dec 28, 2012)

here's what I've learned over the past couple days of extensive web searching on the Cajun Injector.  They made some changes in the past year to upgrade some things.  The old model had issues with the heating element and wiring.  The wiring was exposed or near the water pan which caused issues.  The new model is to recent for many reviews, but I found a couple at Cabela's.  Since it was a gift to me, I'm going to keep it and will post comments as I use it.


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a cajun injector.  It has a 650 watt element and an insulated cabinet.  I did 2 pork roasts last week at about 10 degrees.  Had no problem maintaining 230 degree smoker temp.  The only complaint i have is the digital thermostat is off a bit but i have read the same thing about the MES.


----------



## therealfrosty (Dec 29, 2012)

I got a Cajun Injector for X-Mas this year and love it, granted the only thing I have to compare it to is info on here and an old smokey mountain charcoal smoker that I've used in the past. But I'm sure they are both up to preference and par with each other.


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Dec 30, 2012)

2012-12-30_11-56-06_865.jpg



__ bakedbean1970
__ Dec 30, 2012





Just installed a thermometer in the door of my cajun injector.  This will give a better indication of the temp in the smoker than the temp sensor that is on the back wall of the unit.













2012-12-30_11-56-31_514.jpg



__ bakedbean1970
__ Dec 30, 2012


----------



## bigbob73 (Dec 30, 2012)

Had a friend with the Cajun injector, it didn't last long.  Master built has great customer service.


----------



## therealfrosty (Dec 30, 2012)

I like the added therm, how did you re-seal the door?


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Dec 31, 2012)

The thermometer fits very tightly in the hole i drilled.  The spring steel clip that comes with the thermometer also prevents it from moving.  Smoked a brisket today.  No leaking of smoke at the thermometer.


----------

